# How to Get Medical Marijuana Card In California?



## targetzs (May 21, 2011)

If you live in the state of California, chances are good that you have already heard about the medical marijuana program in this state. Over the past 15 years or so, the program has realized some rather impressive advancement, and has greatly expanded, too. What began as just a compassionate program that had no medical marijuana card in California at first (back in 1996), has now grown into the most progressive program in the nation, with more than 50,000 people holding a medical marijuana card in California in the Los Angeles area alone. More recently, the state has approved more than 150 different illnesses that can be treated using cannabis. If you think marijuana may help ease your symptoms, this article will show you how to get a card in California.

Benefits of Get Medical Marijuana Card California
Lets first explore what benefits that you enjoy if you have such a card. Since marijuana is illegal to use in this state, the only way that you can legally use it without fear of prosecution or imprisonment is if you get medical marijuana card California first. Such cards offer numerous benefits to card holders. For instance, you can gain access to marijuana dispensaries so that you can buy the medicine that you need. You can also grow it for personal usage by holding a card (in most cities). Additionally, the card serves as your identification to law enforcement should your legitimate medicinal usage of cannabis ever come into question. Lastly, holders of the card are protected against all forms of discrimination, including workplace and residential, in the state of California.

How to Get Medical Marijuana Card California
Now that you are more familiarized with the laws and the benefits of a marijuana card in this state, how do you go about getting one? Thankfully, there is a way to streamline the process so that you dont have to pull your hair out while trying to get approved for one. These following simple steps can aid you in your quest to use alternative medicine to find relief today.
Make an appointment to see a California marijuana doctor and be examined.
See your doctor on the date and time of your appointment and Get Medical Marijuana Card California recommendation.
Mail in your recommendation to the public health department along with your application.
Be issued your California medical marijuana card by mail, valid for 12 months.




Medical Marijuana Clinics Pasadena 

Medical Marijuana Clinic Pasadena

Marijuana Card Los Angeles 

Marijuana Cards Los Angeles

Medical Marijuana Card Los Angeles


Medical Marijuana Cards Los Angeles


Medical cannabis los angeles


Venice Beach Marijuana Doctor


Santa Monica Marijuana Card


Santa Monica Marijuana Cards


Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Doctors


Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Doctor


Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Clinic

Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Clinic

Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Card 

Santa Monica Medical Marijuana Cards


----------

